# Roof Collapse at Cuba’s Partagás Factory Closes Iconic Casa del Habano



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

https://www.cigaraficionado.com/art...artagas-factory-closes-iconic-casa-del-habano

:vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad::vs_mad:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Very resourceful people...they have it fixed and back up in no time.....well Cuban time! :wink2:


----------



## lex61 (Nov 18, 2016)

What stood out to me is the picture of the store and all the boxes behind the counter that don’t appear to be in a humidor.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

lex61 said:


> What stood out to me is the picture of the store and all the boxes behind the counter that don't appear to be in a humidor.


I did not visit the Partagas factory, but I did visit the Romeo y Julieta factory in Havana last spring. While they did have a very small climate-controlled room for some of their boxes, the majority of their stock was out on tables; many boxes open to the air for people to paw through and grab singles. They may sell enough of them that they don't sit out for very long, but I was briefly surprised.

Then I saw the rest of the city and was no longer surprised about their short-term cigar storage. They do the best they can with what they have, and they have so little that I am now only surprised that Cuba is able to produce anything in mass quantity with such good quality and relative consistency.

I hope that they are able to resume production, but I would be surprised if they repair that building. It seems more likely that the government would simply take over another suitable building and resume production in a different location.


----------



## Wheels Up (Jun 13, 2019)

After reading the article again, it looks like they stopped production there in 2011 for "renovations." Glad nobody was hurt.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Wheels Up said:


> After reading the article again, it looks like they stopped production there in 2011 for "renovations." Glad nobody was hurt.


Yes Correct they just kept the original building as a landmark
With the LCDH inside .:vs_cool:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

lex61 said:


> What stood out to me is the picture of the store and all the boxes behind the counter that don't appear to be in a humidor.


Common practice many store their Habanos in a draw.
The whole island is one big Humidor.
Impossible to dry a cigar out. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Ask a Cuban what a humidor is and just point to a shelf on the wall! :vs_laugh:

Not needed in the country RH is almost good to go most of the year. In fact many times they are trying to do the opposite and dry their goods down. :wink2:

:vs_cool:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

Wheels Up said:


> I did not visit the Partagas factory, but I did visit the Romeo y Julieta factory in Havana last spring. While they did have a very small climate-controlled room for some of their boxes, the majority of their stock was out on tables; many boxes open to the air for people to paw through and grab singles. They may sell enough of them that they don't sit out for very long, but I was briefly surprised.
> 
> Then I saw the rest of the city and was no longer surprised about their short-term cigar storage. They do the best they can with what they have, and they have so little that I am now only surprised that Cuba is able to produce anything in mass quantity with such good quality and relative consistency.
> 
> I hope that they are able to resume production, but I would be surprised if they repair that building. It seems more likely that the government would simply take over another suitable building and resume production in a different location.


Hasn't been any in this building for a long time.


----------

